# Keep UK bank accounts?



## Drastic10 (Aug 29, 2013)

Firstly, hello to all as I'm new to the forum.

I'm currently in Toronto as a temporary resident. I wondered if other British expats, temporary or otherwise, have retained UK bank accounts and if so, how did you handle contact details? There seems to be no way of telling a UK bank that you have moved abroad.

I'd like to keep the accounts as I'm getting married in the UK next year so will need to pay for things otherwise would just close the accounts.

Thanks in advance for any advice.

Best,
Matt


----------



## GRETZKY427 (Jan 5, 2013)

Are you with HSBC or ?


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

Just give them your Canadian mailing address. My UK bank has had no issues with it...


----------



## Lianth (Jul 25, 2013)

Just write to them with your canadian address. That's all we did, and have had no issues at all.


----------



## Drastic10 (Aug 29, 2013)

Thanks for the responses.

I'm with Barclays and Halifax. Will write to both as suggested. Thanks for the advice!

How did you guys find the easiest way to bring funds over to Canada? I've set up and international trading account with XE and used Paypal before that, but XE seems easier and definitely better rates.


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

I just rang and they changed my address, no need to write.

I've used both interbank transfer and Forex for international money transfers.


----------



## Drastic10 (Aug 29, 2013)

Thanks Liam


----------



## MarylandNed (May 11, 2010)

Drastic10 said:


> There seems to be no way of telling a UK bank that you have moved abroad.


Huh? Letter? Phone call?

Definitely keep your UK accounts. I made the big mistake of closing mine when I moved to Canada. When I moved back to the UK, it was a nightmare trying to open a bank account. When I left the UK again (this time for the US), I simply wrote to my bank to inform them of my US address. No problems - they even send my statements here.


----------



## Brockthebadger (May 11, 2012)

The only comment we had when we changed our address to a Canadian address was that they might not send replacement cards to us. However they have done this twice now.


----------



## GRETZKY427 (Jan 5, 2013)

I know HSBC in Australia they can open up a bank account with HSBC Canada so all i would need to do i bring in ID and this would initiate the start of my bank account.


----------

